# How often do you bathe your GSD?



## brew1985

I've always been told that more than 2 baths a year is rough on a German Shepherd's skin. How often do you bathe your dog, and is his coat shiny and healthy?


----------



## onyx'girl

My dogs never get baths unless they get muddy, then a rinse off inside(handheld shower attachments rock) but I seldom use dog shampoo. The coats and skin are in really good shape, I supplement with oils and rawfeed, they don't shed excessively either.
I am as of today using a home made essential oil spray to repel ticks, so we will see if the coat gets nasty from it.


----------



## ILGHAUS

One of my guys who has EPI now visits the groomer every two weeks for an oatmeal soak, shampoo, and rinse. He loves the hydro-tub. His once dry itchy skin and patchy hair now are fine and his coat is once again full, soft, and shiny. He loves the pampering and an added benefit is it helps his achy joints.

My other male gets 2-3 tub baths a year in the house.


----------



## bluecoyote

I've been giving mine a bath every 2-3 weeks because she's an indoor dog and gets smelly. Did the same for my last dog and he had beautiful fur and skin for 15 years.


----------



## Anja1Blue

Maybe once a year. Both my dogs hate being bathed ( our boy is worse than our girl) so I use waterless shampoo if necessary and keep them well brushed. Earthbath makes some nice wipes too, for just freshening up the top layer..... I live in a dry climate, so it's easy to avoid muddy places, and they stay clean.
________________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## onyx'girl

> I've been giving mine a bath every 2-3 weeks because she's an indoor dog and gets smelly.


 
If you feed a quality nutritious diet, the GSD should not have any odor, unless there is a medical issue going on.


----------



## DJEtzel

I bathe once every two weeks or so. Frag's coat is GREAT but he had bad skin issues that get WORSE when we don't bathe. We're trying new foods, etc, but even on raw he was itchy. He gets oil supplements as well.


----------



## brew1985

Thanks


----------



## bluecoyote

onyx'girl said:


> If you feed a quality nutritious diet, the GSD should not have any odor, unless there is a medical issue going on.


She's been doing very well on Dogswell which is a Whole Dog Journal recommended food. She also gets fish oil once a day. She is on antibiotics for a spinal infection, but no other health issues. What causes the doggy odor?


----------



## UConnGSD

Never. Wolfie's coat is very shiny and soft. I credit the raw diet and salmon oil for this. And he actually smells really nice, to boot. No "doggy" smell unless wet from the rain. And funnily enough, we frequently get comments from our visitors like "Oh, looks like he just had a bath, he feels so soft." DH and I just share a look and keep our traps shut


----------



## ShepherdHeaven

I bathe mine every 3-4 weeks. She is on BB Wilderness Duck so I know the food is good. She also gets 4000mg of salmon oil per day. Plus I feed her 2-3 raw eggs per week as well. Her Coat is Awsome but still needs the bathe for being an inside dog.


----------



## HeidiW

Only when he poops himself!


----------



## Lin

I bathe Tessa about every other week because she is my service dog. Emma gets bathed often but a bit less than Tessa. I don't want Emma to pass on a smell etc to Tessa. I also wash their bedding very often for this reason. 

As long as you use a quality shampoo its fine. I like using a separate conditioner as opposed to a combo shampoo. 

I feed raw, and give fish oil and vitamin e.


----------



## bluecoyote

Lin said:


> I bathe Tessa about every other week because she is my service dog. Emma gets bathed often but a bit less than Tessa. I don't want Emma to pass on a smell etc to Tessa. I also wash their bedding very often for this reason.
> 
> As long as you use a quality shampoo its fine. I like using a separate conditioner as opposed to a combo shampoo.
> 
> I feed raw, and give fish oil and vitamin e.


What shampoo do you use?


----------



## Lin

currently mane and tail shampoo and conditioner. Its very gentle and more affordable. There are many dog products that are also used for horses and are cheaper when purchased for horses than dogs!


----------



## gacysdad

about 4 or 5 times a year.. he can get a little doggy smelly. natures gate makes an amazing aloe based shampoo that works great.


----------



## Blitz1203

I've been doing it on a need to do basis. Take in mind he is only 4 months old, but Blitz has been washed about 3 times and he is going to the groomer for his first out of the house washing experience. He usually just gets them for getting muddy or walking through his urine, but since he is potty trained.. I don't have the latter one to worry about too much now. He was having problems with his anal glands but his new food seems to have fixed that. (Dogs anal glands let out a nasty liquid that can be confused for a smelly dog). When he first comes inside he seems to have a distinct odor also, but either we get used to it or it goes away.


----------



## Rerun

I like clean dogs....they get baths monthly or as needed (such as after swimming in a stinky pond  )

Never had a problem with it drying out their skin. In fact, my girl that gets the "itchies" doesn't get the itchies if she gets a bath at least once a month.


----------



## Ruthie

I get Bison bathed at PetSmart 2 times per year or when his fur feels greasy or dirty to the touch. If he gets muddy, he gets sprayed down with the shower sprayer.


----------



## Victoria_Lynn

Maya is 7 mos. old and has only had 2 baths. She never smells but gave her a bath the day we brought her home and again after her spay when she stayed at the vets. She never has an odor whatsoever which is a total relief considering our previous dog suffered skin problems and required frequent bathing.


----------



## Lucy Dog

I'll bathe once every 4-6 months, but it really isnt needed. Lucys coat is always shiny and never ever smells. Once in a while, she'll go swimming in salt water or get a little too muddy, so a bath with shampoo is needed.

On a side note, what's an indoor dog? I've seen it mentioned a couple times in this thread and didn't really get it. Do the poster mean like an indoor cat where the dogs always inside and never goes out or do they mean that the dog just lives inside...?


----------



## Syaoransbear

Every few months. 

As long as you bathe on a regular schedule, the dog's coat will be fine even with frequent bathes. If you bathe weekly, the dog's skin will produce more oil to compensate for the oil the shampoo took away. If you never bathe, the dog's coat will regulate for that as well.

If you are uncomfortable shampooing your dog frequently but like that freshly groomed smell, ONLY use conditioner. Conditioner moisturizes but doesn't remove the oils.


----------



## doggiedad

as of June 4th my dog will be 3 yrs. old.
so far he's had 4 baths that i remember. 
my dog loves being sprayed with the
hose. my GF probably sprays him 4 or 5 times
a week. whenever she is working on the yard
or in the garden he's sprayed. my dog is also
in the creek several times a week.

my dogs coat is very healthy. we were at a show once
and a lady thought we put something
on him to make him so shiney (sp). 

i think through diet, and general grooming helps
promote a healthy coat. when we do bathe
our dog we use Earthbath shampoo. i like
usuing the more natural/organic shampoo
on him. now that i thinking about itgenetics
probably plays a role in having a healthy
coat.



brew1985 said:


> I've always been told that more than 2 baths a year is rough on a German Shepherd's skin. How often do you bathe your dog, and is his coat shiny and healthy?


----------



## Ninamarie

Lucy Dog said:


> I'll bathe once every 4-6 months, but it really isnt needed. Lucys coat is always shiny and never ever smells. Once in a while, she'll go swimming in salt water or get a little too muddy, so a bath with shampoo is needed.
> 
> *On a side note, what's an indoor dog? I've seen it mentioned a couple times in this thread and didn't really get it. Do the poster mean like an indoor cat where the dogs always inside and never goes out or do they mean that the dog just lives inside...?*




Yes like a cat..indoor most of the time.
Chewy is a indoor out door. Like carpet !! In at night and out durring the day with the other dog Spinner. We bath him when he gets dirty( hardly) and sprayed a few times when out in the yard watering. 

So "Mane &Tail" is good for the coat and also Salmon oil...cool I will need to pick some up for the doggies.
That way chewy will eat his food when it's time to eat. He is akinda a free feeder being almost 8 mo he tend so eat walk away come graze and so forth..hate it!


----------



## bunchoberrys

I bathe Kane twice a month, but that is only because I have 3 family members with asthma and I have to keep the hair and dander under control. As a groomer, I only use gentle shampoos that are oatmeal based or contain teatree oil, GS are notorious for sensitive skin. If you feed your dog a good diet, keep up with the brushing, and your GS has no underlying medical issues, then I would only bathe when he's noticeably dirty. I suggest to my clients that in the spring is a great time for a bath because you get out all that winter undercoat and then have a beautiful looking dog for when you go for walks and then you can show them off....  Good Luck.


----------



## chevysmom

Mine both got one bath each last year after we came home from our lake vacation. They don't normally get baths since they keep themselves clean and their coats are really nice regardless and I've never noticed an "odor" or anything. When they were tiny pups and got messy though, they would get baths...I think they each got 2 within the first month or so of coming home while we were still working on potty training them. I used Johnson's baby shampoo when I did/do bathe them. It's gentle and smells pretty good  I'd rather use that than some chemical kind they sell at the pet stores.


----------



## BaronRhinesCityThunder

Ninamarie said:


> [/color][/b]
> 
> Yes like a cat..indoor most of the time.
> Chewy is a indoor out door. Like carpet !! In at night and out durring the day with the other dog Spinner. We bath him when he gets dirty( hardly) and sprayed a few times when out in the yard watering.
> 
> So "Mane &Tail" is good for the coat and also Salmon oil...cool I will need to pick some up for the doggies.
> *That way chewy will eat his food when it's time to eat. He is akinda a free feeder being almost 8 mo he tend so eat walk away come graze and so forth..hate it![/*quote]
> 
> mine is only 3 months and is like that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hes steadily eat about half his bowl...something catches his attention...he'll run off..play around, bounce around...come take a bite...run off...etc..hes a nut job! but we love him! haha :wub:


----------



## Sharbel

We get a bath 2-3 times every year and always after we take him to kennels (hotels) while on holidays abroad where he mixes with other dogs and the place maybe not be as clean as our home. The GSDs are *self cleaning* dogs. No odors or doggy smells. His coat is always soft to the touch and normal. We brush often though. Nearly every week.


----------



## Sharbel

On the issue of odour although as I said GSD are self cleaning once a while I use few drops of Lambert Kay's Fresh n Clean 0.5 fl.oz cologne drops that give a beautiful scent to the dog and the environment.

For up to 30 lb of dog weight 2-5 drops on the back of the base of the neck will suffice. For over 30lb same as above plus 2-5 drops at the base of the tail.


----------



## RunShepherdRun

onyx'girl said:


> If you feed a quality nutritious diet, the GSD should not have any odor, unless there is a medical issue going on.


Agree. I do not bathe my dogs, have had double coated dogs for decades. They are clean and have no 'doggie odor', even when geriatric. 

The only times I bathed was when they hadn't learned yet not to roll in unspeakable things, and one took a swim once in a lake with algal bloom. And once directly after adoption, before they come home.

A couple of foster dogs with medical issues had to have regular baths.


----------



## doggiedad

i wouldn't feed Dogswell treats or biscuits because i'm rather
sure they're made in China.



bluecoyote said:


> She's been doing very well on Dogswell which is a Whole Dog Journal recommended food. She also gets fish oil once a day. She is on antibiotics for a spinal infection, but no other health issues. What causes the doggy odor?


----------



## doggiedad

why do your dogs need some baths since they're indoor dogs?

4000mg of salmon oil a day, is that the recommended
dosage?



ShepherdHeaven said:


> I bathe mine every 3-4 weeks. She is on BB Wilderness Duck so I know the food is good. She also gets 4000mg of salmon oil per day. Plus I feed her 2-3 raw eggs per week as well. Her Coat is Awsome but still needs the bathe for being an inside dog.


----------



## itisdieter

I bathe my mutt quarterly.


----------



## LaRen616

My dog needs a bath if anyone is interested?

Bring your bathing suit

He's not going down quietly

He hates baths


----------



## dianefbarfield

When we go out and play with Lizzie at the local field, she will find a mud puddle and rub all in it, nose first. she smells like a fish or something rank. We have to bathe her or wash her off...seems it stays on the surface and doesn't get into her undercoat. She is getting used to the bath in the tub but does not love it.


----------



## Wolfiesmom

I bathe Wolfie if he gets dirty. He had a bath once because he got muddy and once after spending the weekend swimming in the ocean for 2 days in a row. I could see the salt drying on his coat. This past weekend, he only went swimming once, and I hosed him off. That seemed to get all the sand and salt off. I also use pet fresh baby powder scented spray on him after I brush him. It has aloe vera in it to help dry skin.


----------



## Doggydog

Mine go in to the groomer for a bath, dry, & brush every 2-3 months.


----------



## JudynRich

I bathe the dogs twice a year. Right before summer and right before Thanksgiving. I use an oatmeal shampoo. They don't love the baths, but they cooperate. They do have doggie pool they love and they both love the sprinklers when they get the chance. They are not fond of the swimming pool.


----------



## GSD MOM

I agree... my dogs get bathed when they need it. Which is prob around 2-3 times a year. If that... They are inside so no need really.


----------



## Lola1969

About 2 to 3 times a year, and that's mailnly in the summer when he plays alot in the James River. He can get a little ripe after awhile!


----------



## gsdtombro

*Gsd 5*

weekly once as they are always outdoor and play in sand, they get dirty very often so once a week is needed..


----------



## Augustine

I bathe Butters once a month. (or every 4-5 weeks) Never more, because I've been told bathing GSDs too often is counterproductive. And never less, because we live in the woods + her recent skin issues make regular baths a necessity, else her fur gets dirty, dingy, and a tad stinky.


----------



## MichaelE

Two or three times a week it seems in the summer...


----------



## d4mmo

Apart from going to the beach for a swim or playing in the rain and mud puddles my 18month old has only had 1 shower. And that's because he started shedding before a show. 

His coat is as good as it gets, actually smells delightful And he is mostly an outdoor dog!


----------



## wolfy dog

I never bathe them. Maybe spot cleaning if they roll in "something".


----------

